# Underwire Bras



## auntiemoo (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, I am about 275 pounds at 5'1 and carry most of my weight in the mid-section. I cannot for the life of me tolerate an underwire bra. It just plain hurts me. I wonder how the rest of you ladies manage it. Any recommendations? I need underwire support!


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 3, 2010)

No underwires for me either. I have attempted to wear them several times and it always ends up with me feeling like I'm being tortured. I'm not sure how other ladies do it...


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 3, 2010)

Me too! I dunno how others stand them. I can't. They hurt and dig in. If I find a bra cheap and it's got underwire in it, I cut a slit in it and pull it out, then sew the slit back up. Freedom then...


----------



## PunkPeach (Mar 5, 2010)

I bend the wires...I don't like underwires, but I have to admit they make the girls look their best, so I put the bra on and bend the wires about until I am comfy. Other trick has been sliding the wire out, trimming both sides then sliding it back in.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 5, 2010)

i dont do underwires anymore, I probably should but they hurt to much and I end up pulling them out, I mean seriously they are not shaped to suit plus sizes ect, the day there is a comfy one for SSBBW's and BBW's I will be there with bells on to buy it


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't 'do' underwires, and i personally think they're aren't healthy for you. I feel they create to much pressure on lymph areas and what not. 
I hate wearing tight bras, yet being a fat woman, i need a very supportive tight one just to hike up the boobs! (age and breastfeeding years ago takes them down,lol)


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 7, 2010)

The hell with underwire. A good sports bra provides almost as much support.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 7, 2010)

I do underwire only coz i have too, but i do the same i bend them at the sides, but they still are uncomfortable, most of the time i wear a normal bra and a sports bra as just using a sports bra doesn't give me support ..


----------



## theladypoet (Mar 9, 2010)

I own exactly one comfortable underwire bra, and I dread the day the fabric wears out to the point I can feel the metal gouging my skin. (this happens all the time and I hate Hate HATE it). I wear sports bras most of the time to avoid having to deal with broken metal bits.


----------



## Micara (Mar 9, 2010)

I only wear underwire, because it's the only kind I can find to hoist the girls up to gravity-defying levels. However, the only kind I can wear are the Smooth Satin Full Coverage bras from Lane Bryant. I buy them on sale and they usually last me about 6 months before I snap the underwire in two, and then it gouges me in the side.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 9, 2010)

I need the support of underwire bras too. I have tried the sports bra option, but they just don't work for the girls like the wires do. I just do the bendy trick, and they are good to go. 

I hate when they snap though!!


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 9, 2010)

you know theres this Japanese designer that is making a silcone underwire bra the underwire is a 100% silicone and it can be adjusted to anyway you like...so far I think that might help us that have bigger breast I cant wait til she does cause I hate underwire bras especially when they break anyone else ever have that problem


----------



## Micara (Mar 9, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> you know theres this Japanese designer that is making a silcone underwire bra the underwire is a 100% silicone and it can be adjusted to anyway you like...so far I think that might help us that have bigger breast I cant wait til she does cause I hate underwire bras especially when they break anyone else ever have that problem



That sounds awesome! Sign me up for a prototype.

Yeah, my underwires always eventually break. One snapped on me at work, and it stabbed me so severely that I screamed out loud. I thought it had pierced my lung, it hurt so damn bad!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 10, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> you know theres this Japanese designer that is making a silcone underwire bra the underwire is a 100% silicone and it can be adjusted to anyway you like...so far I think that might help us that have bigger breast I cant wait til she does cause I hate underwire bras especially when they break anyone else ever have that problem



Yes, I have had them snap on me...and always when I am out. Then I end up walking around with that partial lop sided thing going on, which is a pain in the neck. Or boob


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 10, 2010)

omg silocone at least then it would be flexable  and yep I had a bra snap on my and my darling ex took a pic whilst I was trying to get the darn thing off while he was fixing a tire that blew on the M5 oh joy lol was hidden behind the car to and the strap popped whoever puts plastic thingys on plus size bras makes me want to scream spec when we get charged so much for bras in the first place


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm about your size, OP, (woo short and fat!) and I've found that for this problem, more expensive underwire bras are about 10 times more comfortable than cheaper ones. More expensive ones (like LB ones for $34) don't gouge me or rub me wrong - I think they pay more attention to padding around the wire, on the sides, etc. I have noticed a big difference between the LB underwire bras (I am all about the balconette) and cheaper bras, and that's all I wear now.


----------



## talbyo (Mar 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I'm about your size, OP, (woo short and fat!) and I've found that for this problem, more expensive underwire bras are about 10 times more comfortable than cheaper ones. More expensive ones (like LB ones for $34) don't gouge me or rub me wrong - I think they pay more attention to padding around the wire, on the sides, etc. I have noticed a big difference between the LB underwire bras (I am all about the balconette) and cheaper bras, and that's all I wear now.



I agree wholeheartedly with mcbeth- in my younger days all of my bras were Target/Walmart (or -gasp! - Fashion bug) and they always dug into my armpit fat, broke and were uncomfortably tight. Getting properly fitted for a bra as well as spending a bit more for higher-end ones changed all that- now I wouldn't wear a non- underwire bra, and am reasonably comfortable in my bra all day. I have the best luck with LB, but figleaves.com also seems to carry a ridiculous amount of sizes. 

(Also- dunno if it's true, but I just recently read that bras are only meant to last 6 months, and become uncomfortable when theyve exceeded their lifespan.)


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I'm about your size, OP, (woo short and fat!) and I've found that for this problem, more expensive underwire bras are about 10 times more comfortable than cheaper ones. More expensive ones (like LB ones for $34) don't gouge me or rub me wrong - I think they pay more attention to padding around the wire, on the sides, etc. I have noticed a big difference between the LB underwire bras (I am all about the balconette) and cheaper bras, and that's all I wear now.


I wore a new Lane Bryant Cacique balconette underwire bra the other day for the first time, and it was so comfy I kept checking to make sure I was wearing the bra I thought I was wearing. It never once felt underwirey/pokey! I was shocked.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 16, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I wore a new Lane Bryant Cacique balconette underwire bra the other day for the first time, and it was so comfy I kept checking to make sure I was wearing the bra I thought I was wearing. It never once felt underwirey/pokey! I was shocked.



That is my FAVORITE bra, and the only kind I wear anymore.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2010)

I Can't wear underwire bra's either.  

1) They hurt like HELL

2) They never. NEVER. Sit right. I end up looking like Ms. Triple Nipple. Horrible.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 17, 2010)

Am I the only one who wears nothing but underwire bras?


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 17, 2010)

I never wear anything but underwires, either. I wear a size DDD, and I can't find anything else that gives me enough support. In fact, I've never found a sports bra that supported me the way I felt like I should be. The only ones I wear are the Full Coverage ones from LB, though. They're super comfy, except for the fact that I put mine on like a T-Shirt, and after a while the little piece of fabric between the cups tears.  But, other than that, I love them.


----------



## Tania (Mar 17, 2010)

Underwire is an absolute necessity for me.

Even my sports bras have underwires.

Hell, I used to SLEEP in underwires.


----------



## mel (Mar 17, 2010)

underwire bras= devils device


lol


I cant stand them!!


----------



## Mz Taz (Mar 23, 2010)

Always wear an underwire but I do tend to take out the plastic ribs they insist on putting in as well as the wire

Have found the company MARLON make fantastic bras nice patterened and sexy bras and knickers to match. 

Found them through ebay and don't buy anything but Marlon now


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 28, 2010)

I only wear underwire bras. They are comfy and give me the support I need.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 14, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I wore a new Lane Bryant Cacique balconette underwire bra the other day for the first time, and it was so comfy I kept checking to make sure I was wearing the bra I thought I was wearing. It never once felt underwirey/pokey! I was shocked.



I also luv the Balconette, i recent bought 2 from Sarafashion so comfy, i just wish they came in more colours instead of just black, white and the must have colour beige...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

I like underwire bras, although after 6 hours of wear, I do find they start to get a little uncomfortable. So I sometimes switch it up and wear an underwire one day and a soft-cup the next. I find the underwires make my boobs look their best, though.

I'm probably one of the few fat women out there who doesn't like the LB balconette bra for everyday wear, though. I have one that I wear periodically when I go out for drinks or go to a club or something. It works almost as well as a Wonderbra in making my boobs look fake (which is not a bad thing, imo, when I want the fake boob look). But I find it incredibly uncomfortable after about an hour, and I don't feel like myself in it, which is why I just have the one. Most of my underwires are Bali, Olga or Wacoal.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 14, 2010)

I like what underwires can do for the boobs except that none come in my size. I'm a 48 g-h and all of them are granny bras. I can't wear cute clothes with those bras and being only a 20 year old, I burst into tears when I have to settle for the I'll coverage no wire granny bra. 

I'd love to be able to fit in a cute balconette without the worry of pain or snapping on the first wear, but I don't have 200$ to spend on a bra.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 15, 2010)

I mostly wear underwire bras too, But i did find great support in Glamorise bras, They have this extra fabric that molds around the breast. Just a little to old for my taste, But as a everyday work bra its not bad. And goes to 50I 
http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ProductDisplay?prnbr=6341&cgnbr=3051000000

Theres also another one i have not tryed but has like a fabric wire I can not find it right now but will keep looking.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

I have worn underwire bras for so long that, other than a sports bra, I feel very uncomfortable in anything else. I _adore_ Lane Bryant's bras. LB is the only place I know of -without a doubt- where I can walk in, find my size and purchase it without ever second guessing whether it will fit properly. LB bras have consistently made my girls look good whether full coverage, balconette or plunge for years now, especially their "Cacique" line. 

As for the six month rule, I don't know... I've had plenty snap on me in the past, but for the most part, my bras have held up very well these past few years. I easily have about a dozen bras, that I wear on a regular basis, which I know I have owned for at least three or more years now and they are just fine. In fact, today, I'm wearing the same set that I am wearing HERE and that picture was taken over eighteen months ago. I know for a a fact I've owned this set since at least '05 because my late-husband has seen me in it. I either have enough bras now that they are not getting as much wear and tear (I can easily go about a month and not repeat a bra), or I must be lucky.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 16, 2010)

Why, Oh why can't Lane Bryant carry size 48 B in bras? Their bras are too small to fit me. Sigh...


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 16, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> Why, Oh why can't Lane Bryant carry size 48 B in bras? Their bras are too small to fit me. Sigh...



Cheryl, I know they go up to a 46B theres two options that might help you, one you could buy the 46B and get the little hook extender and should be a good fit, or two you can try the 46C and it should give you that little extra room you will need. Worth a shot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I have worn underwire bras for so long that, other than a sports bra, I feel very uncomfortable in anything else. I _adore_ Lane Bryant's bras. LB is the only place I know of -without a doubt- where I can walk in, find my size and purchase it without ever second guessing whether it will fit properly. LB bras have consistently made my girls look good whether full coverage, balconette or plunge for years now, especially their "Cacique" line.
> 
> As for the six month rule, I don't know... I've had plenty snap on me in the past, but for the most part, my bras have held up very well these past few years. I easily have about a dozen bras, that I wear on a regular basis, which I know I have owned for at least three or more years now and they are just fine. In fact, today, I'm wearing the same set that I am wearing HERE and that picture was taken over eighteen months ago. I know for a a fact I've owned this set since at least '05 because my late-husband has seen me in it. I either have enough bras now that they are not getting as much wear and tear (I can easily go about a month and not repeat a bra), or I must be lucky.


I agree with this entire post. I won't wear anything but an underwire.

My issue has always been with wire pop-thru which I used to repair with a piece of silk over the weak spot, but sewing has never been one of my talents so I would have a growing pile of beautiful bras in need of repair sitting sadly next to the bed.

One day I was complaining to another SSBBW, here in fact, and she said..oh I use fabric glue and I was dumbfounded. I couldn't believe I hadn't thought of it. I didn't have any fabric glue but I decided to experiment with Crazy Glue and although I thought I had tucked the wire back in far enough, I hadn't and when the glue hit the wire it started to smoke and I thought it would burst into flames. (Melodrama anyone?) but it held. Eureka.

Later I bought the right glue and it worked perfectly. No more wire problems that can't be solved. *sigh*


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 16, 2010)

I found that the smooth-satin no wire bras and the smooth wire free bras from Lane Bryant fit and feel the best for me.I'm a 44 or sometimes 46DD,depending on weight gain,lately i'm a 46.I have not bought a wire bra in almost ten years and do not think i ever will again!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info on size 46 there. I'd have to do the extender thing cuz a 46 would be too snug in the band. I am going to the beach in a coupla weeks or so and hope to hit the Leggs/Hanes/Bali outlet store there. I found some nice padded bras there that fit. And one was an animal print and they were no wire too. They hold me up.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheryl, these come in a 46B and 48B and I can vouch for them (I'm a 48C or D depending) I own them in 8 different colors. If you don't like the front-hook, they also come in a back-hook. Women Within.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Cheryl, these come in a 46B and 48B and I can vouch for them (I'm a 48C or D depending) I own them in 8 different colors. If you don't like the front-hook, they also come in a back-hook. Women Within.



o0o these are in my basket, am thinking about it, are the bras supportive? will they hold me in when walking, not power walking but just walking around while shopping?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> o0o these are in my basket, am thinking about it, are the bras supportive? will they hold me in when walking, not power walking but just walking around while shopping?


Yes, they're supportive for everyday stuff.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2010)

I only wear underwires too and mine do break all the time.. which is why I buy them from Fashion Bug. They're like $20 bucks for a bra and 99% of the time I go there it's buy one get one free or buy two get one free so I just stock up.. they last for 6 months maybe and then I buy some more. My boobs are too far apart so I pretty much wear underwire push up bras exclusively (with the exception of the bra I wear to work which isn't push up .. still underwire though.) I wish someone would invent a bra that would add like two cup sizes and push my boobs together enough to have significant cleavage without having to readjust myself all the time.

ETA: When I was smaller, LBs bras held up way longer but I can't fit into them anymore.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for that Casting Pearls... 

Bugger, bugger though as they don't ship internationally....


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

I have this in black, white and hot pink. They are push-up underwires. The cups run a bit big so if you're a small D buy an C, a small C, buy a B...they're available. I just bought it in red cos it's a new color. From Just My Size @ 19.99/ea.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Thanks for that Casting Pearls...
> 
> Bugger, bugger though as they don't ship internationally....


Check if JMS or Just My Size does cos they have the same exact bras in more colors.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there such thing as cute bras for 48DDD at least? 

I'm sick of "full coverage" ones and love balconets and plunge ones, but never had any that would fit me.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 17, 2010)

Target has a new line of bras called "curvation" - I believe they only run up to 44 DD, but if you have boobs that are only "yea" big, then they are great!

I used to buy lane bryant bras, but they are so expensive! These bras are only $14.99. I have also noticed that they are not carried in every target store, it depends on the stock of each individual store - most of the styles and sizes are available online. 

Just thought I would post my excitment, because I bought their nude plunge and I absolutely love it!


----------



## jdsumm (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I have this in black, white and hot pink. They are push-up underwires. The cups run a bit big so if you're a small D buy an C, a small C, buy a B...they're available. I just bought it in red cos it's a new color. From Just My Size @ 19.99/ea.



YAY, Thanks for the info CP, I have these bras but didn't know about the new arrival in red...I am so ordering.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 17, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Target has a new line of bras called "curvation" - I believe they only run up to 44 DD, but if you have boobs that are only "yea" big, then they are great!
> 
> I used to buy lane bryant bras, but they are so expensive! These bras are only $14.99. I have also noticed that they are not carried in every target store, it depends on the stock of each individual store - most of the styles and sizes are available online.
> 
> Just thought I would post my excitment, because I bought their nude plunge and I absolutely love it!



The line's actually not new  It's been around a Wal-Mart for years. I'm pretty sure it is (or was) designed by Queen Latifah at one point.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the bras info. I'll have to check them out...


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2010)

Can anyone log onto the JMS website?


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn JMS doesn't ship OS either...


----------



## mel (Oct 19, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Damn JMS doesn't ship OS either...



If you need some help in having something shipped her in the US and then to you, let me know.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2010)

mel said:


> If you need some help in having something shipped her in the US and then to you, let me know.



am going to try a few more places, such as ebay, thank you so much, so nice of you, if i get stuck and can't find anything you may still hear from me 
Thank you once again


----------



## PinkRodery (Oct 19, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one who wears nothing but underwire bras?



Nah, I do too. So much more supportive and they look better.


----------

